# lost my hobie beach cart.



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

if anyone see a hobie trax 2 cart for sale let me know. i forgot to pull it out from under the yak after loading the yak in my truck and it lasted for a while until a hit the railroad tracks downtown. went back but was gone. i hope somebody finds it and returns it cuz that pa aint gonna get offshore without some beach wheels lol


----------



## FishGolfDrink (Apr 19, 2011)

sucks dude... hope they turn up. If you are going to buy a new set, check out the wheeleez cart though.. it's a game changer


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

i think im gonna make some. im broke lol


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Man that sucks! Its just a bad week for losing stuff I suppose.


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

Dude, it is not your week.


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

dude its not my month.


----------



## pompanopete (Aug 5, 2009)

hey man I have a small set of wheeles you can borrow..


----------



## WhereYak? (Jun 25, 2009)

All is well. I just got back from the Mobile yak seminar and my wife says-guess what I found?
Coming back from a craft show in Pensacola she found a set of beach wheels!
I got on the forum and Saw Brandon's post. 
I got her to give him a call and mess with him. 
I'm meeting up within in a little while for a safe return. 
Small world!
Also, I can't believe he lost them two days ago and they were still there today.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Thats a pretty sweet ending to this story.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Nice


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Wirelessly posted (Iphone 4s)

Thank you chris!!! Thats crazy


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

WhereYak? said:


> All is well. I just got back from the Mobile yak seminar and my wife says-guess what I found?
> Coming back from a craft show in Pensacola she found a set of beach wheels!
> I got on the forum and Saw Brandon's post.
> I got her to give him a call and mess with him.
> ...


NO SH$& man that awesome!!! Good eyes on the wife!!!


----------



## steve1029 (Feb 8, 2012)

good deal


----------



## reboot_me (Jul 8, 2011)

It is so rare that good thing happen these days and we know the people, great that the kayaking community showed we can help each other. Awesome!


----------



## WhereYak? (Jun 25, 2009)

Cool yak story.

I'm over at my place near Perdido. I made a quick inshore trip yesterday morning with my nephew. Offshore was out of the question and the wind was about 25 out of the east with an 80% chance of rain all day. Found a few dink trout and called it before the rain came. Instead of sitting around all day I decided to head back over to Mobile for the Mobile Bay yak group's seminar day. Lots of fun and some good info.

The wife and her cousin decided to head to Pensacola for a craft show. When I got back, they were sitting under the gazebo with a cold one. I was standing and she said why don't you sit down. That's when I noticed my Hobie beach wheels sitting on a chair. Thinking she just wanted to bitch about me leaving my wheels on the chair, she repeated-don't you want to sit down? I took another look at the wheels and then realized they weren't mine. She then explained how she found them on side of the road in Pensacola--only a Hobie wife would recognize the value in a set of beach wheels! After some debate with her mom and cousin, they determined that the wheels were abandoned and stopped and picked them up. She was very excited.

Of course, I then told her that someone would surely be looking for them and that I'd have to check the local yak forum. I immediately got on the I-phone to the Pensacola forum and saw that someone had posted about losing their wheels. The guy was bummed out about the cost of the wheels and more importantly not being able to drag his PA around.

The guy turned out to be Brandon Barton who I know. Vicki called him up and played with him telling him she had his wheels and was holding them for ransom. He had no idea who she was. After stringing him along for a while, she told him the whole story and who she was and he was happy and amazed. He couldn't believe it. It turns out he lost the wheels last Thursday when he forgot them in the yak--she found them Saturday afternoon!

We met up with him on Saturday night for a safe return and a hug for a payment (Vicki and Brandon--not me!)

What are the odds of : Those wheels still being there after several days? A woman seeing them and knowing what they are? Her getting up the nerve to turn around and pick them up off the side of the road? Me ending up knowing the guy that lost them?

It's a small world, but I'm always amazed by the connections in the kayak community!


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Wirelessly posted (Iphone 4s)

Yea its a small world, i sure do love our kayak community. Met so many awesome people! Thanks again. Haha that pics is funny with my eyes closed.


----------



## pompanopete (Aug 5, 2009)

Nice story and great ending... Vickie your the best.:thumbup:


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

Very cool..


----------



## Bill Braskey (Apr 7, 2010)

Great happy ending!


----------



## FishGolfDrink (Apr 19, 2011)

should have shot some go-pro video of that wheel exchange! lol


----------



## Foulhook (Apr 26, 2010)

Yak gods have smiled down.


----------



## dthomas142 (Jul 18, 2011)

Glad u got em back Brandon, Great job "Whereyak" and wife, sure dont seem to meet a lot of honest people anymore. But ive been blessed with returned lost items, and ill tell ya thats a damn good feeling! Good on ya'll!!


----------

